# How big was ur babies



## mommy_2008

Just want to know how big was yall babies and if you had more then one child how big was all your kids. Thanks :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaayy
My daughter was 8lb 4Ounce at 42+1

They thought she was going to be a big baby but she was just long :)

I'll let u know the size of my little boy when he's born in April :)

xXx


----------



## Blah11

39+1 6lb4 girl
41+2 7lb15 boy

I reckon they'd have been similar weights at the same gestations.


----------



## happygal

Both my children were born at 39 weeks. My son weighed 7lb 14oz and my daughter weighed 7lb 3oz x


----------



## Guppy051708

#1 MC
#2 born at 41+5 and weighed 7lb & 10.2oz
#3 ill let you know :)


----------



## Lownthwaite

My DD was 7lb 4oz at 41 weeks. :cloud9:


----------



## sarah0108

8lbs14.5oz at 41+2
9lbs at 40+6


----------



## xXhayleyXx

1st 3 days late 7lbs 1/4 oz
2nd 3 days late 7lbs 7oz
3rd due date 8lbs 4 1/2 ozs
4th 2 weeks late c-section 9lbs 7 1/2 ozs
5th 2 weeks early VBAC with forceps 9lbs 7 1/2 ozs
6th will get back to u lol


----------



## calliebaby

One baby boy. He was born at 37 weeks 3 days and was 6lbs 9oz.:cloud9:


----------



## NaturalMomma

ds1 7 lbs 20 inches
ds2 8 lbs 21 inches


----------



## beths baby

7 pound 6 ounces at 39+ 1 weeks


----------



## tmr1234

1st 41+5 9lbs 3oz and looked BIG

2nd 40+1 8lbs4oz but looked tiny


----------



## Tacey

40+5 and 8lbs 7oz. That's after they told me she was measuring small...


----------



## sam2eb

ds1 - 8lb 4oz
ds2 - 9lb 12oz
dd - 9lb 6oz

All born at 40 wks 2 days


----------



## mommy_2008

mine were 6 13oz and 8 13oz this one is unknown lol


----------



## teal

8lbs 11oz @ 41 weeks xx


----------



## Vicky1982

10lb, forceps delivery, 41 weeks :)
have to let you know with this one


----------



## aaronsmum

DS - 8lb 7oz - 41+6
DD - 10lb 7oz - 42 weeks exactly


----------



## sg0720

at 37 weeks and a few days my son was 6pounds 6oz


----------



## hellywelly

41 + 5 boy 9lb 12oz


----------



## fernie3

dd1 - 41 +6 - 7 pounds 6
ds1 - 35+6 - 5 pounds 8
dd2 - 36+6 - 6 pounds 13
dd3 - 39+3 - 7 pounds 13

this one dont know but had 32 weeks scan last week and the sonographer made a wild guess at between 7 and 8 pounds at term


----------



## Meredith2010

7lbs 2 at 40+6


----------



## chuck

DS1 4050g 6lb 11oz (41+3)

DS2 4050g 6lb 11oz (40 on EDD!)


----------



## Cashewnut

Abby was born at 42+ 3 and weighed 8lbs 11oz :)


----------



## xxEMZxx

Liam was 9lb 7oz and Amber was 9lb 14oz, both born at exactly 39 weeks xx


----------



## Sovereign

Charlie was 6lb 3oz at 37 + 6 x


----------



## xdxxtx

My baby was 7 lbs, 13 oz. We had a scan done at 37 weeks that showed baby weighing around 7 lbs, 9 oz. give or take a pound. Not a bad guesstimate.


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

My son was born 8lbs 12 oz and I had an emergency forceps delivery due to my son's heartrate being undetectable. He was born blue and ended up in special care for 3 hours getting oxygen. Docters were amazed that we got him back and that it appears he suffered no brain damage. So obviously im very worried this time round, I know he wasnt massive, but im obviously small his head and then shoulders became stuck and I suffered horrendous tearing as well as cutting and to this day sex is uncomfortable and im in quite bad pain afterwards. Im so scared they will let it happen again :( xxx


----------



## ljo1984

Imogen was 7lb 3.5oz (38+5) Freya was 9lb (41+4) but she had an extra 3 weeks cooking time compared to Imogen.


----------



## goddess25

My first baby was born at 40+3 @ 8lb10oz - boy
2nd baby was born at 39+3 @ 7lb10oz - girl


----------



## lizardbreath

Jaymee was born at 39+6 and weighed in at 7.8
Katherine was born at 40+3 and weighed in at 7.13 

I was told both my kids would be 6 pounds if I was lucky.


----------



## Proud_Mommy

DD was 5lbs 3oz born at 37+3, 18" long. Well let u know about baby #2


----------



## AimeeM

DS1- 9lb 7oz at 40+14

DS2- 8lb 11oz at 40+10

DS3- 7lb 13oz at 40+7

My diet got better each pregnancy and I got more active which is why they think mine got smaller as apparently they usually get bigger.


----------



## Eleanor ace

9lb 15oz, born at 42 weeks.


----------



## SassyLou

1st son, 4lb 8oz - 34 weeks c-section due to pre-eclampsia

2nd son, 8lb 5oz - VBAC

3rd son, 9lb 13 1/2oz - VBAC


----------



## Mamof1

42+1 7lb 14oz
37 weeks 6lb 14oz


----------



## Odd Socks

bella was 7lb 1.5oz at 40 weeks.
lauren was 8lb 4oz at 40+5.
xx


----------



## Maid Marian

9lb 8.5oz at 42+1


----------



## RJ2

Son born 37 weeks 6lb 6oz
Daughter born yesterday 36 weeks 3 days 6lb 3oz


----------



## mummy3

DD1- 35weeks- 6lb 10oz- Forceps and failed ventouse

DS- 35weeks- 6lb 1oz- Natural delivery

DD2- 33weeks- 4lb 11oz- Emergency c section for placenta preavia

DD3- 32weeks- 3lb 11oz- Vbac


----------



## Littlemo

1st - Daughter - 9lb 6oz 41 weeks via emergency c-section 
2nd -Daughter - 2lb born sleeping at 27+5 breech birth 
3rd - Son - 2lb 9oz at 27+5 breech birth 

x X x


----------



## no1seasider

1st son 7lb 42wk
2nd son 6lb 10 oz 40+1
3rd son 6lb 6oz 39wk
4th son 5lb 8oz 40+3
5th son 8lb 7oz 40+3


----------



## Crumbsx

40+10 - my daughter was 8lbs 

Completely uncomplicated natural birth, no pain relief (or pain!) 2nd degree tear, delivered her myself, was in labour for 6 hours but slept through it, waters broke 1 hour before delivery, two pushes and she was out.


----------



## spencerspiece

#1 boy 7lb 6.5oz @ 38+4 weeks
#2 girl 8lb 10oz @ 42 weeks
#3 boy 9lb 3oz 37+6 weeks (GD baby)


----------



## izzy29

10lb 13.5oz at 40+4


----------



## shinona

10lbs 14oz at 41+4 (boy)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

DD #1 5lb 8oz at 38 weeks
DD #2 9lb 3oz at 42 weeks


----------



## hawalkden

my DS the 35 weeker weighed 6lb 14oz the little chubster :)


----------



## Hunbun

DS was 41 weeks and 8lbs 11oz.


----------



## x__amour

6lbs, 5.4oz at 40+2.


----------



## queenlavera

38 weeks, first baby - 7lbs 3 oz little boy. :)


----------



## RoxyRoo

My DD was born at 38+4 weighing 6lb 11oz :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

my son was born at 41+3 at 9lb 15oz


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby was born at 41+2 weighing 7lb 2oz.


----------



## chellelou21

10lb 12oz at 41+6(Ventouse delivery)


----------



## Proud_Mommy

Baby #1 5lbs 3oz
Baby #2 6lbs 12oz


----------



## Gretaa

my little boy was 9lbs3oz at 41+5gest


----------



## clarel976

ds1 41+5 9lb 12oz
ds2 41+1 10lb 9oz emergency c section
no 3 planned section:thumbup:


----------



## cbass929

#1 mc 03-05-05
#2 boy 39+4 7 lbs. .5oz
#3 girl 39+4 5 lbs. 12oz
#4 mc nov. 2011, passed 12-8-11

Hopefully if i get the courage again one day we will have baby number 3 pregnancy number 5....


----------



## kmwilletts

Baby #1 (Boy): 9 lbs 11 oz
Baby #2 (Girl): 10 lbs 4 oz


----------



## Mrs Doddy

36+5 4lbs 12oz


----------



## emilyjade

DS 8lb 1.5
DD 6lb 4 

out of them both DD is going to be the tallest you call tell and DS is going to be stocky x


----------



## 30mummyof1

ds1 7lb 11 @ 40 weeks
ds2 8lb @ almost 42 weeks


----------



## ladylou86

DD1 39 weeks 8lb 2 water birth
DD2 41 weeks 9lb 11.5 natural birth


----------



## NuKe

8lbs 5ozs, born 40+6


----------



## lesh07

Baby 1 - 38wks 6 days - 6lb 1oz
baby 2- 39wks 6 days - 6lb 11oz
baby 3- 38 wks 1 day - 5lb 11oz
baby 4 - 38wks 6 days- 5lb 12oz
baby 5 - will let you know as docs think this is going to be a big baby.


----------



## Lmac

DD - 40+6 7lb 8oz :)


----------



## shayandfamily

1st: 7lb 3oz at 40+0
2nd: 3lb 10oz at 30+0


----------



## starla14

1st 10lb 1oz
The ultra sound said he was going to be 13lb!! Yeah I nearly fainted!


----------



## steph.

Girl- 37+4 5lbs 13oz


----------



## MommyJaan

Jeez, theres just no pattern. Every pregnancy is so unique. Cant wait to post mine.


----------



## Mary Jo

first son - 8lb 1oz at 40+4
second son - 9lb 9oz at 40+12


----------



## hellohefalump

Both were 7lb 15oz.

Madeleine was 39 weeks
Mojo was 38 weeks


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Robyn was 7lb 12oz at 41w+4d
Logan was 7lb 7oz at 40w


----------



## xsadiex

9 pound 7!


----------



## Dizzy321

my baby boy born last week was 10lbs 4.5oz :D 

my 1st was 8lbs 4oz 

my 2nd was 9lbs 3oz


----------



## amerikiwi

First: girl, 8pound 10 oz, born at 40+2

Second: boy, 9lb 5 oz, born at 40+6


----------



## ebabies

I had my baby boy 2 months ago, 7.8lb


----------



## feeble

8.14lbs

Second baby was stillborn, will let you know the time round!


----------



## Emerald

#1 - 40 weeks 8lbs 12oz 
#2 - 40+8 weels 10lbs 12oz .. Ouch! .. No stitches :happydance:


----------



## cherryglitter

jake was 8lbs 5.5ozs at 42 weeks.


----------



## mommy_2008

Ok so my little one came early at 36weeks1day he is 5 pounds 10oz


----------



## emyandpotato

6lbs 2oz at 38+2 but by his due date he was about 8lbs.


----------



## Jaysmummy

5lbs 8ozs born at 39 weeks and 9lbs 10ozs at 40+4 weeks

xx


----------



## JWandBump

8lbs at 40&2days


----------



## mum22ttc#3

1. 6lb 1oz
2. 8lb 6oz 
3. 7lb 9oz

:flower:


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

8lb 12oz, born on his due date xx


----------



## Danielleee

7lb 14oz at 41+1 :flower: x


----------



## TheyCallMeMom

1st: boy 6lbs 5 3/4oz at 38w, 3d.
2nd: girl 5lbs 4oz at 37w, 2d.


----------



## lizziedripping

Boy born at 39+4 weighing 9Ibs 1, girl born at 24+1 weighing 1Ibs 7, and twin boys born at 38+2 weighing 7Ibs 13 and 8Ibs 13!!! Apart from my preemie, my babies did get bigger each time (twins would have been 10 and 11 Ibs if they'd been singletons) x


----------



## Bentley.

9lbs 2oz at 40weeks2days


----------



## zennie

Girl 8lbs 7 oz @ 41+3.

Boy 7lbs 2oz on due date.


----------



## lily2614

One baby boy. Born 39+3 weighing 7lbs 6oz


----------



## Guppy051708

DS was 7lb &10.2oz ...he was born at 41+5


----------



## LegoHouse

41+6 and she was 6lb 15oz

This one is predicted at 8 or 9 lb.... Hahaha! Uh oh!


----------



## EstelSeren

My daughter was 8lb 5oz and born at 41+2! 

Beca :wave:


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> DS was 7lb &10.2oz ...he was born at 41+5

just had DS #2 on sunday. he was 7lbs & 4oz and born at 38+3


----------



## tummymummy

DD1 7LB at 37 weeks
DD2 8LB 6 at 38 weeks


----------



## gemmankelly

i measured huge all the way through my preg, 37 at 33 weeks! so i was expecting a biggie, but he was perfect born on his due date at 7lbs 8 oz xx


----------



## first_time_ma

28 weeks exact alexis was born 7lbs 3oz


----------



## Karin70

baby #1 8 lbs,8oz with Forceps
Baby#2 7 lbs, 6oz Emergency c section
Baby#3 8 lbs, 5oz VBAC


----------



## nickyXjayno

7:12 natural


----------



## SouthernC

My little man was 7 lbs 4 ounces 22inches long


----------



## stacy1991

37+4 weeks 6lb 8


----------



## Emerald

ds 1 - 8lbs 12oz
ds 2 - 10lbs 12oz (Ouch)


----------



## MummyNovember

baby boy 7lbs 6oz, was in tiny baby clothing & micro nappies. now is 13 1/2 weeks, weighs 16lbs & is in 6-9 month clothing. Huge growth spurt lol


----------



## Lozdi

1st- 40+5 8lb12 pethidine, no stitches
2nd- 38+0 7lb no pain relief, no stitches
3rd- Hopefully not bigger than 8lb12!


----------



## hollyrose

dd @ 40+9 = 9lbs 4.5 oz

ds @ 40+1 = 10lbs 10.5 oz!


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

my daughter was 38w and 7lbs and 6oz 19 1/2 inchs long, cecerian due to cpd 
will let you know whatmy son is when he is born in earliy july


----------



## Stinkerbell

Son 7lb 2
Daughter 7lb 1

Both natural births using gas and air


----------



## laura3103

my daughter was 8lb 8oz at 41+1
my boy was 6lb 14oz at 39+6 induced


----------



## Quackquack99

My lo was 6lb 8 at 39+5.


----------



## DebzD

DD1 was 6lb5oz at 41 weeks
DD2 was 6lb4oz at 40+4


----------



## Mummy2B21

My LO was 7lb 11oz born at 39wks x


----------

